# Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.



## Wannseesprinter (17. Dezember 2016)

*Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte hier in eigener Sache kurz mit Hilfe zweier Bilder das zeigen, was viele bisher nur vermutet haben oder gar schon bereits wussten: Die nicht so gute Audioqualität von YouTube. Viele Personen in meinem Bekanntenkreis nutzen YouTube als alleinige Zuspieler für Musik Zuhause, unterwegs, beim Zocken, im Auto... Ich bekomme dann gerne zu hören "Ey, bist du bekloppt, was kaufst du dir noch CDs oder MP3s in Stores? Die Klamotten gibt's für Lau bei YouTube!". Dass das keine Neuheit ist, leuchtet ein. Allerdings bin ich ein Verfechter ala "Gute Musik muss in guter Qualität genossen werden". Kaum jemand möchte mir glauben, dass die dortige Audioqualität "beschnittener, stark komprimierter Brei" ist. Ich versuche die nun folgenden Screenshots sehr oberflächlich beschrieben zu halten, um nicht ganz zu tief in Audiotechnik, Tonfrequenzen usw. abzutauchen. Als Veranschaulichung habe ich mir das Lied "Satellite" genommen, da es 1. schnell griffbereit war und 2. bei manchen Passagen einen allgemein guten Umfang der einzelnen Höhen, Mitten und Tiefen hat.

Im Mediaplayer "foobar2000" kann das Frequenzband in Echtzeit sichtbar gemacht werden. Es kann auch nach Belieben eingestellt werden, wie viele Bänder insgesamt angezeigt werden sollen. 20 Stück müssen hier reichen - es ginge auch feiner. Ganz links werden die tiefen Töne (z.B. Bass Drum), in der Mitte die mittleren Töne (z.B. Gesang, Stimme), und rechts die Höhen (z.B. Hi Hat) dargestellt.

So sieht ein in "foobar2000" dargestellter Rip von YouTube aus - Augenmerk bitte auf den roten Kasten und rechts legen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die obersten Frequenzen werden ab ca. 14 kHz, für z.B. einen Teil der Darstellung der Hi Hat oder Becken des Schlagzeugs, stark abgeschwächt und in Richtung 20 KHz nicht mehr abgebildet. Hierbei ist es unerheblich, an welche Stelle des Liedes man springt. Der Bereich um 14 kHz Bereich schlägt kaum, um die 20 kHz nie aus. Das dämpft die Dynamik und die allgemein Tonqualität ungemein. Mit Kopfhörern im unteren Preissegment  werdet ihr hier vermutlich keinen argen Unterschied zwischen YouTube und MP3 aus dem Shop hören. Achtet man aber bewusst darauf, fällt es sehr stark auf.

Und so sieht eine MP3 eines kostenpflichtigen Anbieters aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insgesamt wirken durch die Bank die Klänge von tiefer bis hoher Frequenz deutlich ausgeprägter. Die gerade beim YouTube Rip abgeschnittenen 20 KHz sind nun auch vertreten. Die gehörte Tonqualität hat deutlich mehr Durchsetzungskraft, Instrumente lassen sich insgesamt sehr viel feiner voneinander trennen. Ja, ich weiß, die Bitrate der beiden MP3-Dateien variieren etwas. Habt ihr aber eine MP3 in 192kbps vorliegen, darf dort keine starke Frequenzbeschneidung vorhanden sein.

Bei beiden Screenshots habe ich mich bemüht, an gleicher Stelle zu stoppen, an der es einen kurzzeitigen, sichtbaren Peak sämtlicher Frequenzen gibt.

Nun liegt es an euch: Musik weiterhin stark verlustbehaftet als YouTube Rip hören oder umdenken?

Zusätzlich ein Artikel, der euch beantworten dürfte inwiefern ihr Rips von YouTube & Co. für den privaten Gebrauch nutzen dürft: Youtube Ripper: Sind Musik Downloads von Youtube Videos legal? | TONSPION

An alle Tontechnikspezialisten & Co.: Ich bin leider keiner von euch. Verzeiht mir daher meine evtl. teils _stümperhafte _Ausdrucksweise. Und ja, die Darstellung anhand der Frequenzbänder ist recht primitiv. Ich denke aber, dass man es so Normalsterblichen auch zugänglich machen kann


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. März 2017)

*AW: Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*

Der alte Schinken von 12/2016 ist nun gut herangereift  Feedback, konstruktive Kritik, seichter Hate - immer her damit!


----------



## soth (6. März 2017)

*AW: Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*

Was soll man dazu sagen? 
Das die Musik bei YouTube verlustbehaftet in AAC komprimiert ist ist nix Neues. Deine Darstellung und Ausführung ist allerdings ... naja.


----------



## Maqama (6. März 2017)

*AW: Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*

Das Youtube nicht die beste Audioqualität bietet, sollte klar sein.

Spannender wäre es mal zu testen, ob man sowas in der Praxis denn raushört.
Also mal ne Blindstudie, ob man da einen Unterschied hört.
Natürlich mit "normal" teurem Euqipment.

Sprich, wenn sich jemand einen 500€ Kopfhöhrer und ne dicke Soundkarte kauft, wird dieser wohl eher nicht bei Youtube seine Musik hören.

Die Leute, die hauptsächlich über Youtube hören, haben eher Euipment der Mittelklasse/Einsteigerklasse.
Da müsste dann mal gestestet werden, ob man da einen Unterschied wahrnimmt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

*AW: Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*

Wer Qualität bei Musik erwartet der wird wohl eher kaum auf MP 3 setzen außer für Hintergrundgedudel oder wo man eh nur mit einem Ohr hinhört


----------



## barmitzwa (6. März 2017)

*AW: Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*



Maqama schrieb:


> Das Youtube nicht die beste Audioqualität bietet, sollte klar sein.
> 
> Spannender wäre es mal zu testen, ob man sowas in der Praxis denn raushört.
> Also mal ne Blindstudie, ob man da einen Unterschied hört.
> ...



Sollte man schon bei Mittelklasse deutlich merken. Höre auf jeden Fall Unterschiede ob ich gerade ein Musikvideo auf Youtube schaue (1080p) oder das selbe Lied direkt danach bei Spotify mit 320kbit anhöre. Und da habe ich auch nur eine Xonar DX und in Ear Kopfhörer (Senfer 4in1)


----------



## Namaker (9. März 2017)

*AW: Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*

Leider ist dein Vergleich hinfällig, da die Internetseite selbst die Audiospur zu mp3 umwandelt. Dass der Codec hoffnungslos veraltet ist und deutlich mehr Bitrate als andere brauchen, dürfte ja bekannt sein  Vermutlich benutzen die Seitenbetreiber auch minderwertige Qualitätseinstellungen der Umwandlung, um Rechenzeit (und somit Geld) zu sparen.
Am besten lädst du mit youtube-dl die webm/opus Version (_youtube-dl -f 251 "$URL"_) und vergleichst anhand derer.
Bei den hochgeladenen Videos weiß man zudem auch nie, ob nicht schon die Quelle minderwertig war - ein kommerzieller Anbieter von Musik wird (/sollte) darauf achten, dass das Angebot erhaben ist. Hanswurst aus Hintertupfingen, der aus Langeweile ein paar Lieder hochlädt, wird das egal sein


----------



## Gast201808272 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*

Ich habe selbst mal Tests zwischen mp3 verschiedener Bitrate und CD durchgeführt und muss sagen, dass es wie immer darauf ankommt 
Es gibt Musik, da hört man gravierende Unterschiede, auch noch > 256 kbit und dann gibt es Titel, da höre ich zwischen CD und 128 kbit keinen Unterschied.
Dafür gibt es mehrere Gründe. Zum Einen ist kein Ohr wie das andere, zum anderen sind auch viele CDs (vor allem neuere) bereits selbst in schlechter Qualität aufgenommen (man denke nur an das Drama bei Metallica...)
Für nicht-aktives Musikhören oder HIntergrundgedudel reicht mir mp3 und teilweise sogar youtube (wobei das oft schon echt grenzwertig ist), aber wenn ich in der Stimmung für eine gute CD bin, dann hole ich mir die aus dem Schrank und lege sie in den CD Player. Dann höre ich sie aber auch mit Genuß und tue dabei nichts anderes


----------



## juckzirpe (9. März 2017)

*AW: Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*

Hallo, sehr interessant, danke für den Beitrag .
Ich glaube allerdings, dass die meisten Leute keine entsprechend guten Lautsprecher bzw. Kopfhörer besitzen um sowas rauszuhören, leider .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2017)

*AW: Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*

Wohl auch eher Masse statt Klasse und die Sammelwut. Das mit den 20 Taler Joghurtbechern habe ich schon seit vielen Jahren bemerkt und wenn es nicht darüber läuft plärrt es aus dem Handy.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. März 2017)

*AW: Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*



juckzirpe schrieb:


> Ich glaube allerdings, dass die meisten Leute keine entsprechend guten Lautsprecher bzw. Kopfhörer besitzen um sowas rauszuhören, leider .



Naja, man hört schon mit recht einfachen Lautsprechern / KHs Unterschiede. Wobei ich es interessant fände zu wissen wie manche Leute hier Mittelklasse oder "normal teure" Geräte definieren. Wenn man hier so schaut, was im Forum so an Budgets genannt wird in den Kaufberatungsthreads, dann ist da praktisch nie Mittelklasse - wie ich sie definieren würde - dabei. 

Meist geht es doch um Boxen bis max. 300 € inkl. Verstärker. Das ist natürlich hifitechnisch aller unterstes Niveau. Aber auch damit kann man locker die Unterschiede zwischen verschiednen Formaten hören, solange man wenigstens 100€ ausgibt und nicht direkt Kernschrott kauft.

Auch wenn immer wieder nostalgisch verklärt geschrieben wird, dass die Musik heute schlechter aufgenommen wird als früher, so muss man nüchtern betrachtet schon zugeben, dass auch früher sehr schlechte Aufnahmen veröffentlicht wurden. Die Aufnahmequalität hat weniger mit dem Alter der Aufnahmen zu tun, sondern mit dem Aufwand und dem Fachwissen und der beteiligten Personen. 

Dabei ist zu beachten, dass nicht das Format allein entschiedet ob etwas gut klingt oder nicht. Entscheidender ist zum Einen die Aufnahmequalität! Aus einer hervorragenden Aufnahme kann man auch ne anständig klingende komprimierte Datei machen (wenn Codec und Bitrate passen), während eine miese Aufnahme auch in Hochbit immer mies klingen wird! 
Zum Anderen ist die abspielende Anlage natürlich auch wichtig. Ich würde wetten, dass auf einer richtig guten Anlage eine gute Aufnahme in MP3 mit halbwegs ordentlicher Datenrate signifikant besser klingt, als dieselbe Aufnahme in einem beliebigen anderen Format auf 99,9% der Anlagen der hier im Forum beteiligten. Das wird oft unterschätzt!


----------



## Gast201808272 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Auch wenn immer wieder nostalgisch verklärt geschrieben wird, dass die Musik heute schlechter aufgenommen wird als früher, so muss man nüchtern betrachtet schon zugeben, dass auch früher sehr schlechte Aufnahmen veröffentlicht wurden. Die Aufnahmequalität hat weniger mit dem Alter der Aufnahmen zu tun, sondern mit dem Aufwand und dem Fachwissen und der beteiligten Personen.



Da stimme ich zu. Um ehrlich zu sein, kann ich die CDs mit herausragender Aufnahmequalität wohl an 1-2 Händen abzählen (von denen, die ich besitze). Eine breitere Masse klingt sehr ordentlich, aber dann gibts leider sehr viele, die einfach schlecht klingen. Das Death Magnetic Album von Metallica ist dabei der traurige Höhepunkt.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. März 2017)

*AW: Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*

Na da hab ich schon einige sehr gute Aufnahmen mehr. Liegt aber sicher auch an meinem Musikgeschmack, da ist halt ein Haufen Jazz ( Im Moment läuft "When the Sleeper Wakes" vom Album Weltentraum des Michael Wollny Trios - ich hör das heute schon zum 10 Mal (6x als MP3 im Auto und nun schon zum 4. Mal über die Anlage am Rechner- immer lauter! Wohnzimmer und damit die große Anlage ist leider belegt...) und bekomme immer noch Gänsehaut...) dabei und da ist die Dichte an guten und sehr guten Aufnahmen verhältnismäßig hoch.

Death Magnetic ist vor allem so übel, weil z.B. Lars Ulrich bei jeder bietenden Gelegenheit darüber sprach/spricht wie geil das Album vom Sound sei... Es ist halt einfach technisch fehlerhaft gemastert, da gibts nix schön zu reden. Wenn das so gewollt war, ok, aber geil ist halt anders!


----------



## Zocker_Boy (10. März 2017)

*AW: Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*

Musik kauft man nicht, man macht sie selbst.
Dann ist auch die Aufnahmequalität egal 

«= selber Schlagzeug und E-Bass spielt


OK ich geb´s zu, ich hab selbst ein Regal voller CDs und ne Festplatte voll mp3-Dateien. Wäre ja schon etwas seltsam, wenn nicht.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. März 2017)

*AW: Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Musik kauft man nicht, man macht sie selbst.



Nun, da wir im Haushalt 2 E-Bässe (bald 3), 3 E-Gitarren, Akkustikklampfe, diverse Flöten, und demnächst noch ein Schlagzeug haben kann ich dir erst mal nicht wiedersprechen. 



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Dann ist auch die Aufnahmequalität egal



Aber Recordingequipment haben wir halt auch... und da gehts nur um den Spaß, tolle Aufnahmen (also qualitativ natürlich - musikalisch ist das über jeden Zweifel erhaben! ) sind was anderes... 




Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> OK ich geb´s zu, ich hab selbst ein Regal voller CDs und ne Festplatte  voll mp3-Dateien. Wäre ja schon etwas seltsam, wenn nicht.



Da kann ich dich auch beruhigen, habe erst vor kurzem ein neues CD Regal bauen müssen, weil die bisherigen Kapazitäten erschöpft waren... komisch nur, weil nen CD Player gibts nicht (zumindest bei mir, die Jungs haben je nen kleinen rega). Aber mp3 kommt mir nicht ins Haus! Bei mir ist das NAS voll mit FLACs!

Von den LPs fang ist jetzt gar nicht erst an...


----------



## Gast201808272 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*

Flac taugt also was? Ich habe viele mp3s, den größten Teil davon selbst erzeugt, von meinen CDs. Ich stelle aber immer wieder mal Fehler fest, die sich eingeschlichen haben. Schlagt mich, aber ich bin der festen Meinung, dass die vor ein paar Jahren noch nicht da waren. Ich habe noch keine Idee, woran das liegen könnte, evtl. "umkippende bits" beim Kopieren?
Ich schweife ab 
Ich hatte mal überlegt, ob ich meine CDs einfach als wav Datei archivieren soll, also unkomprimiert. SPeicher kostet ja heute fast nichts mehr. Wenn flac aber das gleiche leisten kann (qualitätsmäßig), dann kann man das ja auch nutzen. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Zappaesk (11. März 2017)

*AW: Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*

Warum sollte Flac nix taugen? Das ist Lossless wie wav, aber eben mit der Möglichkeit zu taggen. Ohne Tagging kannst du ne Musiksammlung auf dem Rechner vergessen, du findest nix bzw. musst immer über die Ordnerstruktur gehen. Wenn du dann per Plex, MPD, DLNA oder ähnlichem drauf zugreifen willst, dann wirst du verzweifeln! Das man nebenher ein wenig Platz spart ist nebensächlich, aber immerhin.

Die Fehler werden schon immer auf deinen MP3 Daten gewesen sein, da kippt nix um! Ansonsten würde ja kein Programm auf dem Rechner funktionieren.


----------



## Gast201808272 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*

Ok, du hast mich überzeugt. Ich werde meine Sammlung nun mittels FLAC archivieren und die mp3s so nach und nach verwerfen.
Ich habe dazu das Programm Exact Audio Copy gefunden, das funktioniert sehr gut. Allerdings wird sich die Sache etwas hinziehen, da das Kopieren einer CD mehrere Minuten dauert.


----------



## Jolly91 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*

Nicht jeder hat mal eben eine 10/40/80/150mbit Leitung.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. März 2017)

*AW: Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat mal eben eine 10/40/80/150mbit Leitung.



Ja, und es regnet nicht immer. Aber was hat das mit der Klangqualität bei youtube zu tun.


----------



## Aldrearic (11. März 2017)

*AW: Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*

Ich konvertiere seit 1-2 Jahren CD's ins FLAC Musikformat. Stufe 5 reicht vollauf, höher finde ich kaum einen Nutzen darin. Das Format taug nicht nur etwas, es ist auch besser als MP3, da unkomprimiert. Speicher gibt es billig, der Platzbedarf von MP3 zu Flac ist etwa x4 gerechnet. Der Unterschied ist mit Kopfhöher unter 150 Euro jetzt nicht so wirklich herauszuhören oder nur gering. Der Effekt wirkt sich eher bei besseren Kopfhörer/Lautsprechern in einer feineren Widergabe aus.
Wenn die CD's in schlecher Qualität aufgenommen wurden werden sie dadurch aber nicht besser, was irgendwie die breite Masse an CD's aufweisst. 

Ich wäre ohne Taggs irgendwie schon aufgeschmissen, bei der Musikmenge, die sich bereits angesammelt hat.



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat mal eben eine 10/40/80/150mbit Leitung.



Thread verfehlt?


----------



## soth (11. März 2017)

*AW: Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*

FLAC ist doch nicht unkomprimiert, das wäre für einen komprimierenden Codec ziemlich blöd.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. März 2017)

*AW: Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*

Nun, FLAC komprimiert die Datenmenge, aber nicht den Inhalt. Ein RAR File braucht ja auch weniger Speicher wie die ursprüngliche Datei. Sobald es ausgepackt wird ist es aber wieder exakt dasselbe wie vorher. 
Rein klangtechnisch besteht kein Unterschied zwischen einem FLAC Album und selbigem als WAV Datei. Letztere ist aber halt denkbar ungeeignet um damit eine Musikdatenbank für daheim aufzubauen. Das Format kommt aus einer Zeit, als noch kein Mensch daran gedacht hat hunderte / tausende Alben dauerhaft auf dem Rechner zu speichern und von dort abzuspielen. Tagging ist damit so ohne weiteres nicht möglich und damit ist es einfach ein uninteressantes Format.


----------



## soth (11. März 2017)

*AW: Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*

Mir geht es um die Terminologie.
FLAC komprimiert verlustfrei.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. März 2017)

*AW: Audioqualität von YouTube & Co.*

Anders würde man datenreduziert sagen.


----------

